
Make Android Self-Hosting - Qub3d
http://landley.net/aboriginal/about.html#selfhost
======
Qub3d
This little FAQ page (part of Aboriginal Linux project) had some fun gems. I
especially enjoyed the insightful note under the section "Why not extend
vanilla Linux to smartphones instead?":

> Open source development can't do good user interfaces for the same reason
> wikipedia can't write a novel with a coherent plot. The limitations of the
> development model do not allow for this. The old adage "too many cooks spoil
> the soup" is not a warning about lack of nutrition, it's a warning that
> aesthetic issues do not survive committees. Peer review does not produce
> blockbuster movies, hit songs, or masterpiece paintings. It finds scientific
> facts, not beauty.

~~~
gdamjan1
that seems to me a simplifistic conclusion.

modern interfaces in windows 10 and macOS are quite inconsistent and not-
beatiful compared to for ex. KDE which slowly evolves and polishes up. macOS
on the other hand limits and removes features without becoming more
consistent.

